# coaxial / s-video / rca(recevier) to dvi / hdmi / d-sub (lcd monitor)



## smarinier (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi, I have a bell standard receiver with only coaxial, rca, and s-video.
I want to hook it up to my monitor with hdmi, dvi, and d-sub(vga).

I bought a svideo to d-sub(vga) cable off of ebay and it does not work. Could be the quality of the cable since it came from hong kong or mabe it only works d-sub to svideo?

I would greatly appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Why don't you just hook the s-video to the s-video, or use a digital coax if you have it? I don't think you will be getting a better signal by changing the input end.


----------



## Spuddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Pretty sure I got a similar cable and had the same issue, only with Component to VGA- check for my thread a few rows down and you'll see it. The picture won't work right unless your monitor is set to receive the S-Video signal, which it won't be since it's coming in through the VGA port. 

Just use an S-Video cable without any conversions for your video signal.. Converting it is only hurting the picture anyways; the signal is sent as a good S-Video output, and converting it only kills the quality, while going S-Video to S-Video uses the same signal that was sent without losing info via doing something it's not made to do. It's like stopping at a toll on the highway when you're already credited with paying- All you've accomplished is giving yourself a longer trip.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would have to see a picture of this so called converter as the s-Video/component signal is analog and the DVI is digital unless it has its own power supply and some good quality hardware I dont see how it could work. You would also have issues with the HDCP handshake as it would likely not pass that signal meaning no picture.


----------

